# HOW-TO: Compaq w200 wireless card for evo n400, 600, 800...

## jmajor1111

I've been using my w200 for months now, works flawlessly for alpha or beta code. anyway...

Wireless Networking 

The W200 (lid-mounted wireless 802.11b module) works for me, but requires you to compile the source from Savannah. You will need to have the following things:

--Custom kernel, a given since you're running gentoo. I used genkernel cause I'm lazy. 

--Hotplug

--cvs

--wget

the latest source is available from: [url]http://savannah.nongnu.org/cvs/?group=orinoco

[/url] but you'll want the cvs which has support for the w200.

get the latest by:

cvs -z3 -d:ext:anoncvs@savannah.nongnu.org:/cvsroot/orinoco co orinoco

 This will create a folder orinoco where you run the command from, now:

cd orinoco

make

make install

This will install the files orinoco and orinoco_usb to the modules directory for the configured source.

You will see errors like kernel source not configured if you did not boot on your new kernel.

Next you will need to get the firmware files for the usb card, mind you there is no mention of this in the savannah forums nor the savannah page, gripe, groan, moving on!

instructions taken from http://folk.uio.no/oeysteio/orinoco-usb/install.html

wget http://folk.uio.no/oeysteio/orinoco-usb/get_ezusb_fw

and

wget ftp://ftp.avaya.com/incoming/Up1cku9/tsoweb/avayawireless/AV_WINXP_PC_USB_SR0201.zip

in the folder you downloaded the files to, type sh get_ezusb_fw it'll say something about sources in, sources out and a file will be made called orinoco_ezusb_fw

Copy orinoco_ezusb_fw (the output file from the script) to /lib/firmware/ on the machine that needs the orinoco-usb driver. (create the folder if it does not exist)

add the lines orinoco_usb and orinoco to /etc/modules.autoload.d/{your kernel vesion}

The loading order of these modules is important, I got wacko errors about unknown symbols in module orinoco_usb when orinoco was loaded, when I doubt, reboot or unload the modules.

The only gotcha is that you need to hit Fn-F2 to power up the wireless module, the green led should turn on, if not check alt+12 or /var/log/messages for errors.  Proceed to configure the card as you normally would.

I'm no pro, but this seems to be a popular request, so i humbly submit.

Jason  :Cool: 

----------

## Hypnos

Yup, looks right.  I just got a W200, but didn't bother to write it up  :Razz: 

There's another thread on orinoco cards:.

----------

## piranha2001

I downloaded everything needed and the installation went fine.  :Very Happy: 

But when I boot with the W200 turned on, the bootup hangs and when I turn it on after boot, the green light starts, but I cannot reboot anymore. I am also only able to turn the card on once and after turning it off it doesn't work anymore...   :Embarassed: 

Are there some special kernel-requirements to fullfill or do I have to configure hotplug in any way?  :Rolling Eyes: 

I did not try to use the card because of the mentioned bugs, so I even don't know if the WLAN works anyway...

Anyone here to help me? 

 :Confused: 

----------

## Hypnos

Sketchy hardware problem like what you describe are difficult to diagnose remotely.

You might want to try asking the driver developers, if they have any experience with the problem.  Make sure to include output from "dmesg" and use the latest driver version.

----------

## piranha2001

Shame on me. I just made three changes to my kernel config that sounded good to me and now it works perfect...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Hypnos

That works too!

----------

## Packhead

I'm having a small problem...  I believe the drivers are installed for my w200 properly, however, when I hit FN+F2, I get an error in /var/log/messages..

Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf8 on isa0060/serio0).

Use 'setkeycodes e078 <keycode>' to make it known.

I believe during installation or some step, I chose to use the extra windows-like keys while in Gentoo.  I'm wondering if that's causing a problem now...

Anyone have an idea on how to go about getting the wireless to kick on?

When I do a modprobe and lsmod, it shows both oronico's, so im pretty sure that's all working.

----------

## Hypnos

dmesg should show the card being detected

Yes, it seems that your Fn+F2 is being intercepted.  How does it behave when you're on a text console, instead of in X (or vice versa)?

----------

## Packhead

Same error in console as in X...  "setkeycodes......"

Not really sure where to proceed from here... without knowing the code it's supposed to send, it'll be near to impossible to guess it..

dmesg shows that it loads the driver up....

usbcore: registered new driver orinoco_usb and other orinoco lines are there..

Anyone?   :Sad:   This is last thing keeping me from removing Windows from my laptop, really need wireless operational...  Been googling for the last day trying to find an answer with no results..

----------

## Hypnos

It's not turned off in the BIOS, is it?  Really, the BIOS should capture the key stroke before/parallel to the kernel, and turn on the device -- the kernel can complain all it wants to about not understanding the key combo, but the USB device should turn on.

If dmesg shows that the device is detected and the driver loaded, it should "just work" with iwconfig (or similar tools), regardless of other error messages.

----------

## Packhead

Dunno, the power LED isn't turning on when I use FN+F2.

The Multiport card cannot be disabled in the bios, so no, it is not disabled.

But like I said, when I use the power-on key for it, the LED on the card doesn't turn on, which leads me to believe its not on

----------

## Hypnos

The only thing I can think of, then, is that you don't have the right USB controller driver loaded.  I use ohci_hcd

Please post your "lsmod" and "dmesg" when you try Fn+F2

----------

